# No TPMS alarm and deciding new tires



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

the TPMS is not sounding the alarm. At least not till it gets really low. My last flat tire was at 8 before the dash alarmed.
Have to rely on onstar emails now.
The first flat tire came on around 30 I think it was. That was at the 2k mark. Now I'm at almost 16k. Why would it have a lower threshold now?

On another note. The tire was plugged but it's not holding air. And it's slightly ruined from the flat incident.

Suggestions for new tires.
I was thinking of original replacements but with the daughter living 400 miles away. And the price of the tires. I can buy 4 for slightly more then 2 originals.

I've found a couple of tires with somewhat beefy tread for snow. But would they be good for summertime? 

I don't want to buy summer and winter tires. Just want one set only.


----------

